# XMLs - vergleichen



## Fraiser (2. Nov 2006)

Hallo

Wie kann man am günstigsten 2 XML-Dateien mit einander vergleichen?

1. Auf (nur) gleichen Inhalt (ohne berücksichtigung von Zeilenumbrüchen o.ä.)
2. Auf komplette Übereinstimmung


----------



## Wildcard (2. Nov 2006)

Komplette Übereinstimmung ist natürlich trivial.
Ohne Berücksichtigung von unnötigen Leerzeichen und Zeilenumbrüchen:
Einfach beim einlesen entfernen.
Wenn du es schöner haben willst kannst du dir auch mal den Eclipse-Compare Mechanismus ansehen.


----------



## SnooP (2. Nov 2006)

1. mit DOM bekommst du entsprechende Baumstrukturen deiner XML-Datei und kannst beim traversieren Knoten für Knoten miteinander vergleichen...

2. Diff... wobei da in vielen Fällen schon ein Vergleich der Dateigrößen ein K.O. Kriterium sein könnte.


----------



## hupfdule (2. Nov 2006)

Zum Vergleichen des Inhalts könntest du auch das XML normalisieren. Such mal nach "canonicalize XML". Im Apache Projekt XML Security ist so etwas enthalten


----------



## Arki (4. Nov 2006)

Zu dem Thema hätt ich auch eine Frage:

Gibt es ein bzw. kennt jemand ein Tool mit dem man zwei XML-Dokumente (DOM) vergleichen kann, als Ergebnis jedoch nicht einfach ein "ja sind gleich" oder "nein sind ungleich" bekommt, sondern man praktisch so etwas wie einen Differenz-DOM Baum bekommt, wo also genau das stehen bleibt, was in einem Dokument zu viel ist ?


----------



## byte (4. Nov 2006)

XMLSpy kann das: http://www.altova.com/de/produkte/xmlspy/xml_differencing.html

Oder meinst Du jetzt ne Java Lib?


----------



## Guest (4. Nov 2006)

Ja ich meinte eigentlich schon was für Java, bzw. wenns da keine Lib oder sowas gibt dann halt irgendwie vielleicht Sourcecode


----------

